# Backup Domain Controller



## jezzamhn (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi,
Am new so here goes. I have a SBS 2003 server as my primary domain controller, what I'd like to know is, Is there a possibility of running a secondary DC just incase my primary DC fails.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Yes and no. You can join additional domain controllers to SBS but ALL of the FSMO roles must remain on the SBS machine. So if the SBS machine were to fail you would manually need to reassign the roles until the SBS machine could be brought back online.


----------

